# Brooke SH 1st leg



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Last weekend Brooke passed the LIRFTC Senior test to receive her 1st SH leg. 
Here she is (center) with her rosette.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Excellent! 
Congratulations to you both.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Awesome!! Congrats


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

WTG Brooke! Congrats!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Woo Hoo!!! that's terrrific!!!!
I love seeing progress, it gives me inspiration


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

